# Smoking Cook Book



## old dog (Jan 22, 2017)

Old Dog is my nick-name from when I trained War Dogs during Viet Nam..... I have a REC TEC Mini Smoker... Old Dog is originally from Michigan City, Indidana, but has resided in Sawyer, Michigan for the past forty years.  Retired from Cook Nuclear Plant.  I'm new to using a smoker and wonder if anyone can recommend a Smoking Cook Book.  Right now I am smoking a Pork Butt at 225 degrees, but not sure what the internal temperature should be to indicate it is done?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

Here is a link to a cookbook written by the owner of this site.


You can also get a bunch of good recipes from here too.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/90/smoking-meat-and-other-things

Your butt will be done at about 205 IT.

The bone should just slide out clean when it's done.

Al


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2017)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum from a cloudy and cool day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of                        great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## pitbulmom (Jan 22, 2017)

As the guys have already supplied ya with some links, there are more all over this site! If you have a certain recipe that ya need, just put it in the Search Bar, you'll come up with lots of info!

Jeff's recipes for his Rub and his Sauce are awesome!

Can't wait to hear about your adventures in the wide world of Smoke!


----------



## remsr (Jan 22, 2017)

205 I like to smoke at 225 and wrap in foil with some apple juice and butter at 160 then pull it at 205 and wrap it in stretch wrap then foil and rest it in a cooler packed with towels for a cupple hours. Comes out very tender and juicy every time. 

Randy,


----------



## remsr (Jan 22, 2017)

Another way to get good recipes is to type in what you are looking for in google and a mess of what ever you ask for will pop up when I find one I like I print it out.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 22, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Here are a few of the members cook books or step by steps.

Bear Carvers http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index

SQWIBS http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173915/sqwibs-cooks-all-in-one-place

Dirtsailor http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index

Gary S http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/184531/garys-smokes-and-information-all-in-one-place

Jeffs http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/jeffs-smoking-meat-links

Smokin Monkey http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253497/the-smokin-monkey-cook-book

Smokin Monkey


----------



## remsr (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow! What a gold mine of recipes, these will be my first go to for everything. I have Jeff's cook book plus every recipe he ever posted in the past 3 years and I have hundreds of recipes printed out or saved from the web. I also have the first smoking cook book that got me started smoking over 20 years ago called Smoke and Spice with a wealth of information and recipes, it Had been my smoking bible for years until the form came into my life, now almost everything I smoke has been inspired by the great people who post on the forms. Thanks to all of you I am the smoking guru in my neighborhood, but I credit all my smoking success to my ability to fallow the step by step instructions of all of the real gurus who post on the forms. This list of smokes is a fine example of the great peopl of the Forms. Thanks guys I would still be doing inconsistent smokes if it wasn't for you.

Randy,


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 23, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Wow! What a gold mine of recipes, these will be my first go to for everything. I have Jeff's cook book plus every recipe he ever posted in the past 3 years and I have hundreds of recipes printed out or saved from the web. I also have the first smoking cook book that got me started smoking over 20 years ago called Smoke and Spice with a wealth of information and recipes, it Had been my smoking bible for years until the form came into my life, now almost everything I smoke has been inspired by the great people who post on the forms. Thanks to all of you I am the smoking guru in my neighborhood, but I credit all my smoking success to my ability to fallow the step by step instructions of all of the real gurus who post on the forms. This list of smokes is a fine example of the great peopl of the Forms. Thanks guys I would still be doing inconsistent smokes if it wasn't for you.
> 
> Randy,



Hi Randy, I learnt from the good folk on this site, and I am only too willing to pass the help on.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

I have been smoking for about a month now and I had the same question while doing my research.

I found that many people recommended the book _Smoke & Spice_ so I bought it and I also bought _Franklin Barbecue: A Meat Smoking Manifesto_.

I can say that Smoke & Spice was not exactly what *I* was looking for.  It is a good *recipe* book for identifying a dish, what to season it with, and good at giving a general idea on cooking and what goes with a dish.  What it lacked that I was looking for was information on:

Pairing types of smoking wood with the recipe or dish - Nothing like "use hickory with this dish" or "a blend of cherry and oak for this dish".  No recipe I have seen in the book recommends a type of wood to use with the recipe itself.
Also it did not give any info on smoking time vs cooking time.  As far as I can tell all recipes are smoked and cooked the same amount of time.  No "smoke for 3 hours and cook for an additional 2 hours".
Open to any recipe at random and I bet you money it says to cook at temperature 200-225 degrees (or 200-220 range, cant remember).  There is no technique or information on different cooking temp ranges and what they may or may not offer, just the one cooking temp range for every dish.
No mention of Internal Temperature (IT) for the meat in any recipe that I have found!  All recipes I have seen mention cooking times as apposed to IT.  I felt this was a major missing component because everyone knows or should know that temperatures can fluctuate and can be uneven in a smoker.  I thought mentioning an IT with a cooking time would have been extremely helpful for a beginner or anyone new to that recipe.
Please don't think I'm bashing Smoke & Spice, I'm just sharing my experience and my expectations of the book with you :)

As for _Franklin Barbecue: A Meat Smoking Manifesto, _it was much more of what I was looking for.  If the book is 300 pages, it only has like 8 recipes in it.  I got it to learn how brisket is well made.  Franlkin's brisket is widely regarded as the best in the world and his success seems to be mostly dependent on technique and practices as apposed to a recipe of ingredients.

I haven't finished the Franklin book but I can tell you it is an enjoyable read that feels like a journey into smoking rather than a recipe book or a cold "how to" book.  It feels like you are standing with a mentor drinking a beer and cooking with him as you conversate about what is going on with the cooking and how the approach to what you are doing actually came to be.

Finally, this forum is hands down the best source I have seen for recipes, cooking techniques, practices, and ideas.  It feels like a merger of Smoke & Spice and the Franklin book but on a grander scale.  Just work on your search skills and you can basically find what you need, find something close to what you need, or you can ask about it.

Best of luck and good cooking :)


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey TallBM, Have you looked into Jeff's book at all? I just ordered it, Should be home in a couple weeks, then another couple or so and I will get there to read it. The things I looked into say there is a ton of info so it may be an option.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 23, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Hey TallBM, Have you looked into Jeff's book at all? I just ordered it, Should be home in a couple weeks, then another couple or so and I will get there to read it. The things I looked into say there is a ton of info so it may be an option.


I hadn't looked into it.  Thanks for the suggestion, I'll do some checking up on it.  I would really love having my hands on something that mentions a wood or wood blend to use with a recipe.  I hope it has that kind of info!


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey TallBM, Here's a couple charts that may or may not help. Take a look, Easy enough to print and laminate and stick on/to / next to smoker for quick tips etc. 













smoke chart.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Jan 23, 2017


















wood chip chart.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Jan 23, 2017


















Temp Chart.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Jan 23, 2017


















wood chart.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Jan 23, 2017


----------

